# cockapoo christmas tree



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

our tree went up on Tuesday night. so i thought i would get some photos of the dogs

























































































even the crate got decorated this year


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Great pictures as always.  These trio pictures are always fun to look at.


----------



## WhosABear (Dec 14, 2009)

What a great idea! They look so cute!


----------



## murphysmom (Dec 6, 2009)

they are so cute!


----------

